# For all you Skyrim players



## Tango (Apr 20, 2012)

I hate Cicero. He is a pain within a pain in my anus. But I thought this was funny as hell.


http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=zwhl5VIY4a8&feature=related

Tell me what you think.


----------



## RedFoxTwo (Apr 20, 2012)

Christ, that's the funniest thing I've heard in a while.


----------



## Cain (Apr 20, 2012)

I thought Cicero was annoying as hell, and this almost made up for it.
_Almost._
Still gonna kill that bastard on my next playthrough.


----------



## Ibuuyk (Apr 20, 2012)

What's with all the Cicero hate?  I loved that guy, he reminds me of... me =D

Teehee~


----------



## Fenrari (Apr 20, 2012)

Well you could just like murder him from the getgo :V He's on the road delivering a talking corpse. There's nothing in Skyrim's laws that say you can't just go murder him is there?


----------



## Tango (Apr 20, 2012)

Fenrari said:


> Well you could just like murder him from the getgo :V He's on the road delivering a talking corpse. There's nothing in Skyrim's laws that say you can't just go murder him is there?



I think you get a fine or something. That is -if- you can kill him.


----------



## Tango (Apr 20, 2012)

Ibuuyk said:


> What's with all the Cicero hate?  I loved that guy, he reminds me of... me =D
> 
> Teehee~



Fuck Cicero. Fuck him in the neck with a screwdriver.


----------



## Ikrit (Apr 20, 2012)

that feel when you had to kill cicero. you end up thinking he's almost dead and you can one hit him...then you end up dieing


----------



## Sarcastic Coffeecup (Apr 20, 2012)

Cicero was plain annoying. Check out the guy's other prank calls. Ain't nothing like Sheogorath ordering pizza


----------



## Cain (Apr 20, 2012)

Ibuuyk said:


> What's with all the Cicero hate?  I loved that guy, he reminds me of... me =D
> 
> Teehee~


*eye twitch*
Well then. *Unsheathes double blades* 
You'd better start running.
â€‹:V


----------



## Aldino (Apr 20, 2012)

Tango said:


> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=zwhl5VIY4a8&feature=related



Tango, did you do this? Because it's one of the greatest trolls I've ever heard.


----------



## Sarcastic Coffeecup (Apr 20, 2012)

Ibuuyk said:


> What's with all the Cicero hate?  I loved that guy, he reminds me of... me =D
> 
> Teehee~


D: Change your habits now. Learn to hate Cicero and change your ways if he reminds you of yourself. If not for me then do it for SCIENCE


----------



## Ibuuyk (Apr 20, 2012)

Sarcastic Coffeecup said:


> D: Change your habits now. Learn to hate Cicero and change your ways if he reminds you of yourself. If not for me then do it for SCIENCE



But... but... sanity is BORING! D=

Guys like Cicero and Sheogorath are what makes the world an awesome place!


----------



## Vaelarsa (Apr 21, 2012)

This one's funnier, IMO:
http://www.youtube.com/watch?NR=1&feature=endscreen&v=vZeXFP-mvYw

I never got far enough in Skyrim to encounter... whoever the fuck that is. But he sounds annoying as shit.

I wonder what the people getting these kinds of calls are thinking.


----------



## Sarcastic Coffeecup (Apr 21, 2012)

Ibuuyk said:


> But... but... sanity is BORING! D=
> 
> Guys like Cicero and Sheogorath are what makes the world an awesome place!


Insanity is very interesting, and Sheogorath-like folk do make it an awesome place. I just can't stand Cicero's voice.
It's funny how he speaks in 3rd person of himself xD


----------



## Cain (Apr 21, 2012)

Sarcastic Coffeecup said:


> Insanity is very interesting, and Sheogorath-like folk do make it an awesome place. I just can't stand Cicero's voice.
> It's funny how he speaks in 3rd person of himself xD


Like a Khajiit.
Without the awesomeness.


----------



## Sarcastic Coffeecup (Apr 21, 2012)

Cain said:


> Like a Khajiit.
> Without the awesomeness.


Khajiit only speak like "This one is retarded and tired" 
Cicero speaks like "Oh poor cicero is STUCK"


----------



## Aetius (Apr 21, 2012)

Me and Cicero are bffs, so the rest of you haters can fuck off >:V

Really, I love his insanity.

Edit: when I wake up in the morning I am using console commands to marry him. He will be the best waifu ever. <3 <3 <3 ~~


----------



## BarlettaX (Apr 21, 2012)

Sarcastic Coffeecup said:


> Khajiit only speak like "This one is retarded and tired"
> Cicero speaks like "Oh poor cicero is STUCK"


Don't berate my Skyrim character! Shit, now he's mad. *Fucking bitch, shut up! He doesn't mean it!*
:V


----------



## Sarcastic Coffeecup (Apr 21, 2012)

Hiderimty said:


> Don't berate my Skyrim character! Shit, now he's mad. *Fucking bitch, shut up! He doesn't mean it!*
> :V


I have offended you. My apologies, I think you might have misunderstood my words.
You see, I only used the word 'retarded' as a random adjective.
I, for one have a khajiit character also. Though I mostly play with my argonian


----------



## Cain (Apr 21, 2012)

Sarcastic Coffeecup said:


> I have offended you. My apologies, I think you might have misunderstood my words.
> You see, I only used the word 'retarded' as a random adjective.
> I, for one have a khajiit character also. Though I mostly play with my argonian


I have yet to encounter Ma'iq, the legendary Khajiit. 
Also, I play with a female nord now because of the ridiculous amounts of armor mods exclusive for females. (NOT THE SKIMPY ONES >_>)
I had a Khajiit before though.


----------



## Tango (Apr 21, 2012)

Vaelarsa said:


> This one's funnier, IMO:
> http://www.youtube.com/watch?NR=1&feature=endscreen&v=vZeXFP-mvYw
> 
> I never got far enough in Skyrim to encounter... whoever the fuck that is. But he sounds annoying as shit.
> ...



No-Bark is on Fallout: New Vegas, not Skyrim.


----------



## Sarcastic Coffeecup (Apr 21, 2012)

Cain said:


> I have yet to encounter Ma'iq, the legendary Khajiit.
> Also, I play with a female nord now because of the ridiculous amounts of armor mods exclusive for females. (NOT THE SKIMPY ONES >_>)
> I had a Khajiit before though.


Ma'iq is really honest. Believe everything he says.
ACtually after playing an assload of Skyrum I can say that Khajiit do say their names. I had forgotten that ;_;


----------



## Ibuuyk (Apr 21, 2012)

Sarcastic Coffeecup said:


> Ma'iq is really honest. Believe everything he says.
> ACtually after playing an assload of Skyrum I can say that Khajiit do say their names. I had forgotten that ;_;



After reading your post, I craved for a glass of rum.  I wonder why that is


----------



## Aetius (Apr 21, 2012)

Vaelarsa said:


> This one's funnier, IMO:
> http://www.youtube.com/watch?NR=1&feature=endscreen&v=vZeXFP-mvYw
> 
> I never got far enough in Skyrim to encounter... whoever the fuck that is. But he sounds annoying as shit.
> ...




Nobody can outdo Sheogorath in the awesome department. 

[video=youtube;yLU_BhHyeUE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=yLU_BhHyeUE[/video]


----------

